# post-op care spay/gastropexy



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Poodle Head said:


> My girl is going in for a laparoscopic spay and gastropexy next week :nailbiting:. I'm sure I'll get all sorts of instructions from her vet, but I'm wondering if anyone here has any first-hand care advice.... foods to feed or not feed, e-collar that works better/ is more comfortable, good low activity games, any ideas to help her have a healthy and speedy recovery. She loves her bully sticks, and she's nice and quiet with them, but I'm guessing these may be off limits for a while? Thanks in advance for any words of wisdom!


I don't have any experience with either, but just wanted to say "best of luck" to your little girl. Keep us posted during the surgery!


----------

